# Veggie



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Today I went to the store and bought veggies for the tiels. 4 of them were already used to eating veggies so I had not problem with them .I had some success with the 2 tiels that I've had the longest which would never even try the veggies before today, 1 of them ate a bit of everything and the other just nibbled on corn a couple times but would not try anything else. The only tiel that did not even try the veggies was the one I got a couple days ago but hopefully he'll eat some when I'm not looking. 

One of the tiels is making alot more noise now at first I thought she had gotten hurt or something but she seems ok physically she's just alot louder now anyone know why that could be?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

maybe she is louder because there is so many more tiels to yell at...hehe  they all look great eating there veggies its really nice when they take to them with no problems how are they getting along they seem to be a happy bunch


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww cite pictures. I find if one of my eats something the other has to eat aswell.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> One of the tiels is making alot more noise now at first I thought she had gotten hurt or something but she seems ok physically she's just alot louder now anyone know why that could be?



Maybe she's a he. Nice pics- you have very nice looking tiels.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, they are really tucking in to the veggies. So lovely to see them.


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

those bird look like there really enjoying those veggies


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

She/he is back to being quiet ,it was just right after she ate veggies could it be that she really liked them and that's why she was chirping alot?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

it could be or it could be s/he has nothing good to say  I found with Ollie when he was younger he would go in spurts make alot of noise then he would be quiet for days and I was really wondering if he was male of course till I did the dna ...hehe it wasn't till he was about 3 1/2-4 mths till he really discovered his voice fulltime.


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

I guess it could be that . I don't know if I can handle another male though o.o...I didn't know so much noice could come from such a little bird  I still love my male bird now even if he does make more noice than 10 budgies and 6 tiels put together .May I ask where you did the DNA testing at ? Was it online? I've been looking for some because I want to get all my tiels DNA sexed .And maybe my budgies too .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I know exactly what your saying!!! Ollie can be so loud at times...lol and he chatters non stop at least with the girls there contact calls are loud but its not constant I got my dna testing done by a place called healthgene its in Canada though in Toronto Ontario to be exact I found them online they sent me a free kit and I just did it and put cash in the envelope and mailed it back and they emailed me my results. Here is a site for one in the States I believe its in Florida 
http://www.avianbiotech.com/


----------



## hozie07 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link .That site looked more "business-like" than the ones I visited. So i'm going to have them send some kits... I don't know if I'm going to be able to pluck the feathers though .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

hozie07 said:


> Thanks for the link .That site looked more "business-like" than the ones I visited. So i'm going to have them send some kits... I don't know if I'm going to be able to pluck the feathers though .


I couldn't pluck the feathers I did the blood I just cut the toe nail a little bit gave it a little squeeze to get a drop of blood it was quick and simple and there was little fuss with them, it didn't seem to cause them any pain there was no noise just a little bit of struggling probably due to the fact that I was holding them and they were fine after it was done right back to normal but I was real careful not to cut to much its better to cut to little then to much


----------

